# HKS vernier cam pulleys



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

As above anybody got some used HKS cam gears? Not the old type (with blue teeth as they wear) thanks


----------



## MGT Motorsport Ltd (Aug 19, 2005)

Jimbostir said:


> As above anybody got some used HKS cam gears? Not the old type (with blue teeth as they wear) thanks








Hi Jim



We have 3 new sets in stock if you need a set:thumbsup:.




Regards MGT


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

Nice thanks. whats your price?


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

Anybody got some that've been used? If not I shall buy some new ones but I***8217;m not doing it yet so I may as well see if anybody has some in the mean while.


----------

